# My Micromax A110 not detecting in computer



## s0rdfish (Jan 4, 2014)

Hello all 1st off wishing u all happy new year 2014  

Friends my issue is that i am not able to connect my mobile to computer its not detecting in computer when i connect it keeps charging like how it charges when it is plugged into current to charge. i am not able to transfer anything from my mobile to computer when i want to do so i need to remove the card from mobile and use it through card reader to transfer from computer, i have checked on other computer too but same problem. charging port is working good becoz recently got it fixed with new one from micromax service center for Rs900, after that i am not able to connect to the computer to transfer its not detecting when i went back to service center those guys started telling that motherboard is gone u got change it and it costs around 7000-8000 RS so i was totally shocked bcoz my mobile is working totally fine no other issue other than its not detecting in computer but in service center those guys are telling i need change the motherboard right now i am not in stage to spend that much amount also  so guess here i am requesting u all to kindly help me out in fixing my problem i am very much interested in to upgrade my mobile to the Roms which are present online but to do that my mobile should detect in computer 1st. so please kindly help me frds

Data Cable is fine no issue with it 

Thanks and regards


----------



## sksundram (Jan 4, 2014)

Such a long query but not a single mention of the phone you have. State the model no and os version.

The way I see it, the data pins in your charging port is damaged/faulty.


----------



## s0rdfish (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks for reply 

Micromax A110

Android ver - 4.0.4

can't that problem fixed bro

sorry for long story friends

hope i get a solution for my problem

i am from bangalore friends u can tell me if u know any good place to get it repaired


----------



## sksundram (Jan 4, 2014)

As you said it's working fine only the computer failed to recognise it. You also changed your charging port recently. I don't think your phone's motherboard has gone kaput. There are 4 pins in a typical usb 2.0 connector. 2 for data and 2 for power. Now your power pins are working fine but your data pins are not. This could be a possible problem as it might have happened on the motherboard's end. Find a local repair man and tell him to look at the connector. Also though it is not necessary but try connecting to computer with Debugging Mode ON.


----------



## s0rdfish (Jan 6, 2014)

Bro thanks for reply  & sorry i couldn't reply back on time  so i will get it checked by local service guy and ask him to check connector that's all right ?

any more helps dear frds plzzz


----------

